# dart frog help silicone and advice



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9254353&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372013}/categories%3C{9372031}/categories%3C{9372100}/specificationsProductType%3dsealants/featuresBrand%3dCerafix&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=lister&ts=1273872928049&isSearch=false

i used it on my crested gecko tank there all live and kicking 3months on:no1: and i have mist the tank heavily i have seen them all frequently drinking from the water dripping down the background they are all very healthy as are all the woodlice earth worms and other custodian and dinner bugs

iv made a new tank to house darts i have been told amphibians are more sensitive to such things so i thought id check

im 99%sure its gecko safe will it be dart safe on alot of stuff from the usa including a link from the dart links at the top people are using window and door stuff

has any1 ever lost a pet to the wrong silicone ?


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

If theres water around then you must use the right sealant, usually ones that dont have an antifungus inhibitor added to them, if it does have one then it can leach out into the water and cause problems........go to your local glass supplier and see if they sell ......suffix hm sealant.........it hust have the HM...you can use this with any reptile/amphib or fish tank/viv.

Ive known people that have had stuff die when they didnt use the right sealant....but how can you say it was the sealant that caused it for sure ? better to be safe than sorry i say.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> If theres water around then you must use the right sealant, usually ones that dont have an antifungus inhibitor added to them, if it does have one then it can leach out into the water and cause problems........go to your local glass supplier and see if they sell ......suffix hm sealant.........it hust have the HM...you can use this with any reptile/amphib or fish tank/viv.


the tube states nothing about any anti mould fungal things nor does it say it is not safe for aquarium (all the others did) as mentioned iv used with crestys and i mist there tank twice daily fairly heavily and all my animals both rep and insect are doing well 


in fact I see in the useful dart frog links the guy making the expanding wood background thing using window and door sealer

the sheer lack of any hazard warning on the tube plus my own experience with the stuff is leaning me towards that it should be safe cheers for your advice though


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

As long as you wait until the smell has gone completely......I don't think there is much risk.
I have used it in and on snake,spid and frog tanks and no losses so far.
I used the cheapo B&Q clear stuff too.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> As long as you wait until the smell has gone completely......I don't think there is much risk.
> I have used it in and on snake,spid and frog tanks and no losses so far.
> I used the cheapo B&Q clear stuff too.



i have a theory that its like impaction really blown out of proportion thanks i think im going to go for it the frogs would be no more subject to it than the geckos and they have suffered no ill effects


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

..........................


----------



## Delgado (Apr 7, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> i have a theory that its like impaction really blown out of proportion thanks i think im going to go for it the frogs would be no more subject to it than the geckos and they have suffered no ill effects


Reptiles skins, even the delicate ones, are usually significantly more sealed from the environment than amphibians. Encountering no issues with geckos doesn't really translate over to frogs being ok in the same situation. Also factor in amphibian enclosures almost always being a lot wetter and so chemicals more able to get in contact with skin in solution (as I think was mentioned earlier).

Many of these sealants will likely be fine for frogs, even those that don't state it - but is it really worth taking any sort of risk that could be avoided? Use one you've established is definitely ok and then you can put it out of your mind as an issue. As Fatherted mentioned, if you do get health problems further down the line, how will you narrow down what the cause is when the very viv the animals are living in could be a factor? It's not worth the risk to the animal's well-being (or the stress to yourself) not using silicone you are 100% confident in.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Silicon with added chemicals are designed to release these harmful chemicals over a period of normally 3-5 years.
Frogs will absorb any traces of chemicals via there skin - unlike Cresties which have water tight skins. Over time - if there are any anti-fungicides, mold inhibators - they will in time damage your frogs very sensitive skin which will open your poor frog to bacterial infections. 
One cannot compare the dangers for a frog to the dangers of a crestie as they are both totally different animals - its like temps of 23-24oc for whites and your whites at most will be OK....great temp for crestie.....but hit your temps to 28-20oc and you will have happy whites but dead cresties.
Just don't think unless you know for sure that it is only 100% silicon with no extra chemicals...that its worth the risk of giving any animal a long term painful death sentence.


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Im glad i left the reply to others now...youve both explained the same concerns i had so much better.........and without swearing !!!:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i understand what your saying and iv done alot of research into the product its 96% silicone(poly dimethyl siloxane) and 1% methanol (gone after curing) 3% trimethoxyvinysilane(harmfull as a liquid/gas safe when cured used in plastic ceramic and rubber)

verdict as far as i can see this product is completly dart safe


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> i understand what your saying and iv done alot of research into the product its 96% silicone(poly dimethyl siloxane) and 1% methanol (gone after curing) 3% trimethoxyvinysilane(harmfull as a liquid/gas safe when cured used in plastic ceramic and rubber)
> 
> verdict as far as i can see this product is completly dart safe


Send a E-mail to the company who makes it and ask them,It really isnt worth it.

I heard a story off a guy who made aload off vivs out off normal silicone then 2 years down the line his frogs started dieing off....turned out it was the silicone and the fact it was not animal proof....Is it really worth the risk.....Stick to what we no is quite fitting here.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Send a E-mail to the company who makes it and ask them,It really isnt worth it.
> 
> I heard a story off a guy who made aload off vivs out off normal silicone then 2 years down the line his frogs started dieing off....turned out it was the silicone and the fact it was not animal proof....Is it really worth the risk.....Stick to what we no is quite fitting here.



have taken your advice emailing the company I understand putting the frogs first thats why im researching.... just wish id researched before i made the tank :bash:


----------

